# PRO cholinergic/ spasmodic/ muscarinic



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone know of any pill, Rx or OTC that does the OPPOSITE of Bentyl and Donnatal and all them anti-spaz, anti-cholinergics?I would very much like to try such a pill if there is one, since amphetamines, caffeine, and especially cigarettes are very helpful to me. I have a strong LACK of activity in my Small Bowel, a little spas and cholic does me GOOD.Decreased nausea, pain, reflux, Increased gastric, small bowel emptying.Mayo Clinic is calling it "dismotility," I'm on a liquid diet.Yes, I can feel my stomach and small bowel emptying, and more often, not emptying. If you had this, you could too.I empathize with all of you who are forced to endure the pain of what we shouldn't even be aware of or think about, the action of our involuntary smooth muscle.Bentyl and family all make me worse, slow down my digestive system. Going off Remeron (Very potent anti-hist,anti-chol properties) and improving each time I decrease the dose.Any info would be greatly appreciated. Cigarettes are bad for you, yes, but if thats what it takes, sign me up. I need my life back.Slacker


----------

